# New addition!



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Very pretty mare! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! She's really a looker. I hope M appreciates her.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats! She is CUTE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cute girl!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a beautiful girl!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've no doubt M appreciates her, she is on cloud 9. She's stacked for next year's 4-H season, with the new mare for her over 56" horse and Stubby for her under 56" pony she should do pretty well. I'm very much looking forward to being the show mom


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

awesome she is a pretty mare.
looks like a nice ride.


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm new to QH's. I just bought my first reg. QH a few weeks ago. So when did the Reg. close? How long was it open to blend in horses like TB's? I hope this isn't too crazy of a question.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats MH!!! She looks really nice! Look forward to more photos!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

The registration never closes, you register your foals every year. You can't add TB blood to the QH breed but you can get an Apendix QH


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's lovely. 
We also felt very proud when we had a full TB mare that had Secretariat in her pedigree - she wasnt so unlike your mare
Be interesting to see how she progresses with you.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice purchase! We will look forward to pics of shows!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

She's beautiful! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I love her! Congrats .


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty mare. Hope you have an awesome year showing her.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks all. I'm looking forward to show pics to share. M is 7 and this will be her first 'big girl' year, going to do everything but contest. She's not quite ready for the speed either of the 2 she's showing have. It would be a lie to say that I hadn't thought of running her myself at a couple open shows if they have added money :wink:

Letting her settle in for a couple days, will probably ride her Wednesday and test the buttons. Will let you all know how she goes.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful, love the chrome!!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Cant wait to see more photos. what a stunning horse. I love quarter horses


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

Ray MacDonald said:


> The registration never closes, you register your foals every year. You can't add TB blood to the QH breed but you can get an Apendix QH


TB's I know and have owned a few. I just sold a TB gelding with Secretariat not that far back in his line. In TB people this is just not a big deal and not all that impressive. He seems to be in almost all of their lines! LOL He was amazing....his get...not so much. What I'm new to is Reg. QH's. I just bought my first a few weeks ago. So let me rephrase my question a bit and direct it toward a person who has own Reg. QH's. 

What I saw when I clicked on the link that the OP posted of this mare's pedigree was that 1) she is listed as QH (not Apendix) and 2) that the mare's grandsire on her dams side is TB(pure). and 3) has many PURE TB's not far back in her line. So here is my question again. What year did they (AQHA) close the Registry on horse other than Pure QH being bred to a PURE QH to have a foal that was able to be Reg. as a PURE QH. 

I know that the reg. never closes as in no more reg. of horses. What I meant was...like in breeding of dogs....as a certain point the reg. is closed off to anything other than the breeding of a pure (say collie) to a pure collie to make more pure collie pups. At that point the standard for the breed is set and anything after that is a cross breed (mutt) so to speak. As in a Collie bred with a lab is not Registered as a Collie...it is a mutt. 

So what I was asking is at what point did it stop that you could bred a pure TB (such as Secretariat) to a QH and still reg. the foal as a QH.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

She's a beauty! Can't wait to see more pics and hear or their success through the year


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww, how exciting! She's definitely a beauty! I also can't wait to see more pictures and hear how things go with her.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. The questions about the appendix stuff someone else will have to answer. I've never owned one and don't know enough to answer. Here's a link to an article about it. Appendix vs. Quarter Horse


It was killing the kiddo to wait to ride her so I gave in tonight. I rode her first, she did very well. Has all the buttons in the right places. Here's a quick, not so great cell pic of M on her new mare.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Nice Horse 

.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay I'm late to the party as usual! Beautiful girl, congrats!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a soft spot for chestnuts ( I own one now) she is beautiful!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Casey, funny you mention that, sorrel is my least favorite color but my favorite horse (my old retired reining mare Jana) is sorrel. Think the new red head is growing on me too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

It was one of my least favorite colors too! I told my self I would never own one.....until I saw his personality! That's him to the left over there!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good honest kiddo horses are worth their weight in gold! Congrats!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks CC. They definitely are. I'm liking this mare a lot so far. She's not the old deadhead, kid has to force them to move horse but is rock solid, have to ride not just be a passenger kind. She & M are getting along well  

She made her way to joining a herd sooner than planned. Was stalling her at night, in a lot that shared fence during the day. Stall she was in was my big foaling stall in the indoor. The "gang" (lacey, missy, honor, merit) have option to go in the arena at night if they want. Went out to feed yesterday morning and she was in the pasture with them. Someone let her out, pretty sure Merit is the culprit. They were all happily eating together so out she stays lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

